
Show HN: Descartes.js – Write CSS entirely in JavaScript and bypass the cascade - jonhmchan
https://descartes.io/
======
teleclimber
On your page Descartes causes three forced reflows per scroll event, but no
discernible visual effect apart from jank. Thanks, but I'll stick to CSS.

------
mchahn
I'll walk into an even bigger fire.

I encode all my css, html, and code in JS. I put the entire thing for each
module in one page, but my modules are small and granular. I truly believe
that separation of concerns does not apply. CSS/HTML/JS are all concerned with
each other in a small module. Reading and writing the code becomes much easier
and there isn't really any performance hit.

------
arunkumarl
Cool stuff. I was recently having this idea of putting my CSS in a JS file and
inlining it when the page loads. Are you using it in any project? How
maintainable is this?

------
jonhmchan
I know I'm walking right into the fire with this one.

------
SteSteSte
I don't even

